# Split Second ruckler!



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

Ich Grüße alle PCGH Freunde!
Ich bin ein Freund von Action Rennspielen und spiele sehr oft Split Second!
Jetzt habe ich mir einen zweit Rechner zugelegt und da sind sehr starke ruckler auf meinen zweit Rechner! Dann habe ich die Grafik heruntergeschraubt, obwohl ich das Spiel eigendlich auf max hätte flüssig spielen können. Also auf minimal Grafik ruckelt es immernoch. Die ersten ca. 2 Rennen kann ich flüssig spielen und danach wird es immer schlimmer, je öffter man das Rennen neu beginnt, ist mir aufgefallen. Am Ende habe ich nurnoch Bilderbuch Grafik sprich 10FPS egal, wie ich die Grafik einstelle, dass passiert auf min und auf max. Scheint nicht am PC zu liegen, treiber sind auch aktualisiert worden, gleiche Problem. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass das immer an den gleichen Stellen passiert, die FPS schwankt dann extrem hin unt her. Einen patch habe ich nicht gefunden und das Spiel aktualisiert sich nicht von selbst. Bei meinen Haupt PC passiert das auf Sehr Hohergrafik auf, nur nicht so stark, bei meinen zweit Rechner ist es halt am schlimsten. Auf meinen Laptop passiet es auch, zwar nicht so stark aber es passiert. 

Mein Hauptrechner System siehe Signatur!

Mein zweitrechner:
AMD Athlon II X4 640 4x3GHz
Asrock 890 GX Extreme 3
2x2GB Kingsten DDR3 1333
ATI HD5830 DDR5 1GB von sapphire
500GB Western Digital SATA2
Samsung DVD-Laufwerk SATA
Windows 7 x64 Ultimate

Mein Laptop Acer Aspire 7745G:
Intel Core i5 2,53GHz
17,3 Zoll
2x2GB Samsung DDR3 1333
ATI HD5850 DDR5 1GB
640GB Western Digital
Blue ray Combo Laufwerk
Windows 7 x64 Home Premium

Ich weis einfach nicht mehr weiter, und bitte euch um Hilfe!!!

Ich Bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus für jede Antwort bzw. Lösung , die ich bekomme!!!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen von 
Rzeda


----------



## Legacyy (11. Januar 2011)

Also an deiner Hardware liegts net, die is top für das Spiel. Hast du die 3 Patches für das Spiel schon installiert? Mit denen werden noch einige Probleme behoben. Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein, dass es dein 64-bit System sein kann, da haben viele Probleme mit FPS Einbrüchen. Hast du zufällig ein 32-bit Windows zum testen da?

Also bei meinem Sys läuft alles auf max. ruckelfrei..


----------



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

einen Patch habe ich nicht gefunden, kannst du mir einen link schicken, wo ich die Patches herunterladen kann? 

Ich habe leider nur die 64Bit Systeme, nur noch Vista 32bit Home Premium herumfliegen oder XP 32bit Profesional. 
Diese Ruckler sind wirklich extrem. Sobalt ich meinen Haupt Rechner auf Sehr Hoch stelle, passiert das auch nur halt nicht so stark, obwohl die Hardware mehr, als genügend leistung bringt!
Auf den zweit Rechner von meinem Bruder passiert das nicht, der hatt allerding ein anderes Problem! 

Sein zweitrechner:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
MSI K9N SLI V2
4x1GB Kingsten DDR2 800
Geforce 8800GT Point of view 512MB
250GB Samsung SATA2
DVD-Brenner LG IDE
Windows XP Pro 32bit

Ich weis, das System ist alt doch funktioniert das Spiel immer auf Hoher Grafik flüssig nur dass andere Problem, was er hatt ist, dass der Ton von einen Augenblick auf den anderen verschwindet. Das ist nicht so tragisch, da der PC wenig genutz wird!!

Um wieder auf den Punkt zu kommen, Ich habe da noch eine 8800GTS von XFX 320MB Herumfliegen, und dachte es könnte an ATI liegen. Soll ich die mal zu Testzwecken in meinen zweitrechner einbauen?


----------



## Rzeda (11. Januar 2011)

Ich habe es grad wieder gespielt und nun war der ruckler rekord 7 FPS 4 Sekunden lang!!

Ich Bitte nochmals um Hilfe!!!!

Wo kann ich die Patches Herunterladen???


----------



## Legacyy (11. Januar 2011)

Hmm.- hab die Patches nirgends gefunden bzw. waren alle offline


----------



## Rzeda (12. Januar 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Hmm.- hab die Patches nirgends gefunden bzw. waren alle offline



schade!!!
Mir wurde im anderen Chat gesagt, dass es nicht am Windows 7 64bit liegt, nur woran liegt es dann?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Januar 2011)

Einfach mal den neuesten GraKa-Treiber installieren. Weitere Treiber wie Chipsatz usw. gecheckt (Geräte-Manager)? Alles O.K.?


----------



## Rzeda (12. Januar 2011)

Treiber und Windows wurde vor einer Woche aktualisiert bzw Neuinstalliert!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Januar 2011)

Hast Du mal versucht, dass Spiel in der geringsten Auflösung zu spielen? Jaja, sieht echt gruselig aus, läuft's dann flüssig?
Hast Du im GraKa-Treiber alle AF/AA-Einstellungen auf "Standart", also Anwendung/Spiel steuert die "Bildverschönerungen"?


----------



## Rzeda (13. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal versucht, dass Spiel in der geringsten Auflösung zu spielen? Jaja, sieht echt gruselig aus, läuft's dann flüssig?
> Hast Du im GraKa-Treiber alle AF/AA-Einstellungen auf "Standart", also Anwendung/Spiel steuert die "Bildverschönerungen"?



Ich habe es berreits mal ausprobiert auf niedrig zu Spielen und ja es sieht schlecht aus aber diese Ruckler (Leistungseinbrüche) verschwinden trotzdem nicht, sie sind genauso stark vorhanden, wie auf Sehr Hoch. Es spielt also keine Rolle, wie ich die Grafik einstelle. Am Grafikkarten Treiber bin ich nie drangegangen bzw. ist alles auf Standart, hab auch mal nachgesehen!!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Januar 2011)

Sorry, dann muss ich passen  Ist ja ominös 
Hat jemand eine Idee?!


----------



## Rzeda (16. Januar 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Sorry, dann muss ich passen  Ist ja ominös
> Hat jemand eine Idee?!




Ich Bitte nochmals um Hilfe!!!

Wer weis fieleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## Rzeda (17. Januar 2011)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Januar 2011)

Rzeda schrieb:


> Hat keiner eine Idee?


Vielleicht mal mit 'ner anderen/aktuellen GraKa ausprobieren. Einhergehend mit dem GraKa-Tausch natürlich den Treiber deinstallieren, hernach die neueste Version wieder draufbügeln.


----------

